# طلب مساعدة في تزين الشموع



## أنا العشاب (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

ارجوا ممن له الخبرة في هذا الامر ان يدلني

الرجاء اخباري كيف يتم لصق البرق ( هي المادة اللميعة ) على الشمع بعد 

ان يجف الشمع

فانا حاولت ان اضع الصمغ على الشمع ومن ثم ارش عليه البرق

لكن لم تنجح العملية

كان البرق يتساقط تدريجيا 

فهل هناك نوعية صمغ او طريقة لجعل البرق يلتصق على الشمع 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## أنا العشاب (21 يناير 2012)

معقول لا احد يعرف 

او لعلكم لم تفهموا مقصدي 

هذا البرق الذي اقصد يا اخوة






فهل يا ترى هناك طريقة لتزيين الشموع بهذا النوع من الزينة 

وكيف يتم التزيين

هل هناك نوع بخاخ رش سبريه جاهز بهذه الزينه 

او احتاج لصبغ الشمعة اولا بالصمغ وبعدها اقوم برش هذه الزينه عليها

ارجوا منكم المساعدة لمن عنده الخبرة 

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أنا العشاب (26 يناير 2012)

الله المستعان وعليه التكلان 

هل معقول أنه لا يوجد أحد راى الموضوع من أهل الخبرة ولم يتفضل بالمساعده؟

أم هل يعقل ان كل هذا العدد من الداخلين على الموضوع والجميع لا احد عنده الخبره ؟

مع ان الامر اهون من أن يُذكر عند من له خبرة ومعرفه بهذا الشان 
​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم نيابة عن جميع الذين شاهدوا مشاركتك اعتذر لك لانك احسستنا بالقصور . هذه الامور لا تدرس في الجامعات وفي علوم الهندسة ومع ذلك اقترح عليك الطريقة التالية :
تحتاج الى سخان كهربائي مسطح وترفع درجة حرارة السخان الى تقريبا 70 درجة مئويه ثم ترش البرق عليه وبعد ذلك تدريجيا تلف الشمع على السخان ليلتصق البرق عليه . وان شاء الله تنجح العملية .


----------



## أنا العشاب (27 يناير 2012)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم نيابة عن جميع الذين شاهدوا مشاركتك اعتذر لك لانك احسستنا بالقصور . هذه الامور لا تدرس في الجامعات وفي علوم الهندسة ومع ذلك اقترح عليك الطريقة التالية :
> تحتاج الى سخان كهربائي مسطح وترفع درجة حرارة السخان الى تقريبا 70 درجة مئويه ثم ترش البرق عليه وبعد ذلك تدريجيا تلف الشمع على السخان ليلتصق البرق عليه . وان شاء الله تنجح العملية .




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

بارك الله فيك اخانا نبيل

بالنسبة للطريقه التي تفضلت بها اخي 

لن تنجح معي 

لان الشمع يختلف اشكاله 

فلا يصلح لف الجميع على السخاف الذي تفضلت به

لان من الشمع ماله فرزات واشكال 

لكن على العموم بارك الله فيك

فلعل الله أن يُبين لي الطريقة عما قريب 

وجزاك الله خير


----------

